# Smoking tilapia



## drakkar (Jul 29, 2008)

What's better to use to smoke tilapia? Hickory or mesquite?


----------



## krusher (Jul 29, 2008)

dont know,,  always heard use alder for fish, but whatever you like wouldbe the best


----------



## Dutch (Jul 29, 2008)

I've use a combination of cherry and hickory. Talapia isn't very thick so it will dry out if you don't pay attention to it.  I'll smoke the fillets for about an hour then I'll check it, I've yet taken talapia beyond 90 minutes when I'm running a hot smoker (275-300*).


----------



## jlhog (Jul 29, 2008)

Last weekend I used a mix of apple and mesquite. It was very good!!


----------



## drakkar (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the help the other day everyone
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I don't have any cherry or apple wood, so I didn't use any. honestly I've never used a 'sweet' wood before. So i'm going to look into it for future use!


----------



## richtee (Aug 3, 2008)

Fish and poultry especially... do well with the "sweeter" lighter smoking woods. And as far as pork, man, I'm starting to think apple is the only way to go...especially on ribs. Altho the last batch were apple/pecan...very niiiice!

Got maple? Any fruit woods? Good choices.


----------



## cthomp (Aug 4, 2008)

Would you brine talapia to retain some moisture?


----------



## richtee (Aug 4, 2008)

Never cooked it. But brining anything helps in that regard.


----------



## cthomp (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe i'll try that this weekend.  

Would I smoke the talapia in or on foil?


----------



## ron herbowy (Aug 4, 2008)

I use pecan it dose great


----------



## brooklynboy (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife likes smoked trout, so will have to add this to the list too. Apple, Cherry or Maple...Decisions, Decisions, Decisions


----------



## drakkar (Aug 5, 2008)

I didn't use foil personally. And I brined it as well. It was the first time I brined anything.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 5, 2008)

I would use 1 quart of water,  1/4 Cup Kosher salt,  1/4 cup Brown sugar,  2 tsps. Garlic Powder,  and about 24 turns of Coarse Black Pepper oh and just pour in alittle molassis for good measure. Rinse well after a couple hour brine, place on a rack to dry some for maybe an hour and have at it.


----------

